# Pier fishing with slip float



## Doccbst (Aug 27, 2016)

I've read quite a bit and have fished the piers but not recently except bottom fishing. Staying in Myrtle. Will the piers allow float drift fishing live bait, either on the surface drifting, or 4-5 ft off the bottom using a slip float. Not a pin/trolly king rig. I've cought kings off boats around structure just off the bottom and imagine a pier is the same. The king bite is on now and nice flounder still being cought, reds, Cobia, also possible.
Hard choices so gonna try on jetties and surf but the piers might not like it so advance warning needed.


----------



## ROWDY ROD (Jul 25, 2017)

doccbst said:


> i've read quite a bit and have fished the piers but not recently except bottom fishing. Staying in myrtle. Will the piers allow float drift fishing live bait, either on the surface drifting, or 4-5 ft off the bottom using a slip float. Not a pin/trolly king rig. I've cought kings off boats around structure just off the bottom and imagine a pier is the same. The king bite is on now and nice flounder still being cought, reds, cobia, also possible.
> Hard choices so gonna try on jetties and surf but the piers might not like it so advance warning needed.


good luck.....


----------

